# Apple TV jail break



## Dubaifrog (Aug 4, 2013)

Does anyone know anywhere I can get my Apple TV 1 jail broken ? (3.0.2 software)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Dubaifrog said:


> Does anyone know anywhere I can get my Apple TV 1 jail broken ? (3.0.2 software)


I looked into this as well but was told there is still no jailbreak available for the Apple TV 3, only 1 and 2  please let me know if you find out something!


----------



## Dubaifrog (Aug 4, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> I looked into this as well but was told there is still no jailbreak available for the Apple TV 3, only 1 and 2  please let me know if you find out something!


Only 1 and 2 at the moment but am sure it won't be long


----------



## Kurdish (Aug 9, 2013)

I think the ATV3 doesn't have much storage space which is why it isn't going to happen for the ATV3. It's been out a long time.


----------



## yvrpinoy (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello,

So a jailbroken ATV2 works in Dubai? That is great ! I plan on bringing it with me this December when I finally move to Dubai 





Dubaifrog said:


> Only 1 and 2 at the moment but am sure it won't be long


----------



## yvrpinoy (Aug 10, 2013)

If I a reading your post correctly that you have ATV*1*, you can do it yourself.

You can go to this website Help with jailbreaking Apple tv 1st gen....

You can also search on Youtube.




Dubaifrog said:


> Does anyone know anywhere I can get my Apple TV 1 jail broken ? (3.0.2 software)


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

What does jailbreaking your Apple tv do?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> What does jailbreaking your Apple tv do?


Hmmmm how can I put this simply?

It will allow you to experience a transcendent state in which there is neither suffering, desire, nor sense of self . You will become one of a very few privileged touched by the freedom of a jailbreaken ATV. LOL 

More importantly you wont need cable and you shall have in your finger tips the ability to install very particular apps on that device which will give you access to enormous amount of content anywhere, anytime when you want it.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hmmmm how can I put this simply?
> 
> It will allow you to experience a transcendent state in which there is neither suffering, desire, nor sense of self . You will become one of a very few privileged touched by the freedom of a jailbreaken ATV. LOL
> 
> More importantly you wont need cable and you shall have in your finger tips the ability to install very particular apps on that device which will give you access to enormous amount of content anywhere, anytime when you want it.


 Jailbreak? My Apple TV works fine don't know what version it is though. About a year old


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hmmmm how can I put this simply?
> 
> It will allow you to experience a transcendent state in which there is neither suffering, desire, nor sense of self . You will become one of a very few privileged touched by the freedom of a jailbreaken ATV. LOL
> 
> More importantly you wont need cable and you shall have in your finger tips the ability to install very particular apps on that device which will give you access to enormous amount of content anywhere, anytime when you want it.


does that mean you can use it independent of your actual apple id and home country??? like access content from any country's iTunes??

great description of television happiness but doesn't do much to help those of us in the dark to understand what it actually does. i have an apple tv [with a canadian apple id and currently married to that as i have several hundred dollars still in credit and cannot change the country if i wanted to] so would love a more helpful answer.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

The main thrust of the question was "what can you do with a jaibroken ATV ?".

In that sense, you can install aps that will give you access to contents for which you would need to pay otherwise. Unfortunately, i dont think it is appropriate for me to explain in great detail how to obtain content that may be illegal due to copyright laws in this forum.

People jaibreak to have the ability to install 3rd party software that was not approved by APPLE for instance.

I suggest that you google or yahoo on"benefits in having a jailbroken ATV" or just send me a pvt message.


----------



## Kurdish (Aug 9, 2013)

sammylou said:


> does that mean you can use it independent of your actual apple id and home country??? like access content from any country's iTunes??
> 
> great description of television happiness but doesn't do much to help those of us in the dark to understand what it actually does. i have an apple tv [with a canadian apple id and currently married to that as i have several hundred dollars still in credit and cannot change the country if i wanted to] so would love a more helpful answer.


My apple tv's thinks they're in the USA for something like $8/month. (as a byproduct, I can't sign in to my Canadian itunes account, only if I had a USA account, which I don't)

I am using Hulu and Netflix. All of this can be done on a non-jailbroken apple TV and it's not very difficult.

For the 'extra content', as mentioned by someone else, you have to jailbreak your Apple TV. I don't use that, but I did jailbreak to play all of my downloaded tv shows and movies of the NAS hard drive connected to my router.


----------

